# Question about Fishfinder rigs.



## fatsearobin (May 21, 2008)

Hey Folks got a question that I've always thought about it but never could come to an answer, so here goes. You're at the surf and you cast your fishfinder rig setup with bait. You feel the sinker hit the bottom and because of a little current your line moved a little bit. You reel in a just a little to pick up the slack on your line and it's now tight, straight and not moving. So now I say to myself, well let me let out some line so the chunk of bait can move away from the sinker. Now the question is,, did the bait really move away OR am I just adding a belly to my line because of the little current and the bait is still next to the sinker?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

My vote goes to adding slack in the line, but it'd be neat to test in knee deep water where you can watch it.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

IMHO, your just adding belly


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

Slack in the line. I dont think its necessary for the bait to be away from the sinker anyway. I think its just set up so the fish wont be pulling the weight of the sinker when it bites and runs with the bait.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

I like to pull back on the line after the sinker hits the bottom by closing the bail (spinner) and walking the rod up the beach a couple of feet to lodge the sinker in the sand better

Then I put the reel on free spool and walk the rod back up to my spike, to keep from pulling the sinker in.

Then I set he rod in the spike and strip off 2-3 feet of line to give the bait some room to move. 

Then set the reel off of free spool, check the drag and let the current and the tide take the bait out. Generally within 5 mins, the line is tight again.

But this is just my way of doing it


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

If you keep your line tight the bait will wash around the length of your snelled leader to swivel, no matter what the current, slack will create a greater belly in your line, beit wind or water.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

I'll have to agree, I would think that the forces, (wind and current) applied to the long portion of line would over come any force applied to the sort section of leader, therefore keeping the bait pinned to the weight. JMO.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Then why is it called a "fish finder" rather than a "fish runner" if your not going to let it tumble around in the surf, to "find the fish"

Seems to me that a cannon ball or carolina rig would be better since alot of you are advocating "pinning" the bait and hook close to the sinker. At least with those two rigs, you set the distance between the bait and sinker by the length of the line tied to the hook between the swivel and letting the weight sit back on your shock leader. Of course your gonna lose distance in your cast.

That being the case, then the only advantage of a "fish finder, aka, fish runner" over a carolina or cannonball rig is that the bait/weight are closer togeather, therefore more distance.

Again, distance seems to be the crown jewel in the surf fishing gendre and is the measure of manly hood based on how far you can heave 8 an bait.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

My understanding of the FF rig is to allow the weight to be free of the running line or shock leader, depending on how you are set up. This keeps the fish from feeling the weight and also allows the fish to run with the bait and not the weight.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

racewire20 said:


> My understanding of the FF rig is to allow the weight to be free of the running line or shock leader, depending on how you are set up. This keeps the fish from feeling the weight and also allows the fish to run with the bait and not the weight.


My understanding also but I go back to my original point.
Why is it not called a "Fish Runner" Rig?


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

I want my bait on the bottom and rolling with the current,actually slower than the current,not washing all over the place, Drum are bottom feeders, so I want my bait on the bottom. One inch leader, trying to keep it pinned to the sinker. And yes I want to throw it as far I can.....actually I want to throw it further than I can, I will never be happy with the distance I am throwing. 
However, I also tie a 36inch piece of 100lb between my shocker and fish finder rig, so it is kinda a carolina fish finder rig.
Not sure why you are trying to stir up something with people who can really cast, They/we have a very distinct advantage to the the folks who can only get past the first breakers... we can fish more water.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Fireline20 said:


> My understanding also but I go back to my original point.
> Why is it not called a "Fish Runner" Rig?


IDK, I guess you'll have to ask the guy that came up with it to settle that score!


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

racewire20 said:


> IDK, I guess you'll have to ask the guy that came up with it to settle that score!


LOL;

I believe your right:fishing:


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

Just to stir the mix a little more I think that if you're spiking your rod you should use at least two. One as far out as you can get it and another one in close. Idealy, I then use a third that I hold and move it around a bit doing some "fish finding". 

Mulletbreath, just noticed thar we're almost neighbors, I'm down in the 'burg, Midtown. We'll have to try to plan a trip or something.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I understand what you are saying, but not all people use the rig with a drum type leader on it. A lot of people use them like a carolina rig, with a longer leader. It may not be very common to see this rig at hatteras or among drum fishermand, but I have seen fishfinder rigs with 18" or so if leader on countless ocaisions


Fireline20 said:


> Then why is it called a "fish finder" rather than a "fish runner" if your not going to let it tumble around in the surf, to "find the fish"
> 
> Seems to me that a cannon ball or carolina rig would be better since alot of you are advocating "pinning" the bait and hook close to the sinker. At least with those two rigs, you set the distance between the bait and sinker by the length of the line tied to the hook between the swivel and letting the weight sit back on your shock leader. Of course your gonna lose distance in your cast.
> 
> ...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Jesus, fellas.

Just cast your line out, tighten up the slack and spike the damn thing.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Newsjeff said:


> Jesus, fellas.
> 
> Just cast your line out, tighten up the slack and spike the damn thing.


Amen!


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

Jeff, I know, I know but's overcast and about 30 here in central PA. For the 1st time in 6 months there are no football game's on TV and I've already fooled around with my gear 3 times today. NO NO, my fishin' gear not my other gear. (at least not yet). 

As well, we're not sniping at each other.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Some people will try to reinvent the snowcone......:redface:


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i wont add, itll just make the line bow even bigger.
just pick up all slack. then loosen drag, and pull a smidge of line out.
so your rod will have some room to dance when pulled. 
cause its not bogged down all the way from a tight line.


----------



## GMinPA (Oct 7, 2005)

Fireline20 said:


> My understanding also but I go back to my original point.
> Why is it not called a "Fish Runner" Rig?


You can sell more by calling them "fish finders" than "fish runners".

Marketing 101.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Newsjeff said:


> Jesus, fellas.
> 
> Just cast your line out, tighten up the slack and spike the damn thing.


Yep! No need to reinvent the wheel.


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

Keep your line tight.
Oldmulletbreath said it well.

Fireline20.. 
I have just got to say this. The first time I saw your avatar, it "appears" that your bait has drifted way down the beach.
My first thought, was that this person does not know what he is doing.
Nothing personal. It just don't give ya much credibility.
Maybe put one of your fish in there or somethin.

Peace and chicken greese..


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

Fireline20 said:


> Then why is it called a "fish finder" rather than a "fish runner" if your not going to let it tumble around in the surf, to "find the fish"
> 
> Seems to me that a cannon ball or carolina rig would be better since alot of you are advocating "pinning" the bait and hook close to the sinker. At least with those two rigs, you set the distance between the bait and sinker by the length of the line tied to the hook between the swivel and letting the weight sit back on your shock leader. Of course your gonna lose distance in your cast.
> 
> ...


OK
Most peeps find a distinct feature they want to fish and keep the bait in that one zone. I spike a lot myself.
If you want to let your bait tumble into and thru holes over bars etc.. Then you just use less weight, and must walk along and hold the rod to truly fish this way effectively.

Drum, especially, are like bloodhounds. Dig stuff up out of the sand, it is what they do. IMOP.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Puppy Mullet said:


> Keep your line tight.
> Oldmulletbreath said it well.
> 
> Fireline20..
> ...


Nothing personal but why don't you keep your personal observations and comments based on a single small picture to your self.

You have no idea where I am fishing, or how or what the conditions are. 

But hey Nimrod (nothing personal, of course) you want a picture, ok here.

http://picasaweb.google.com/fireline20/FtFisherCollage?authkey=VYH3JIXYvXI#5295721061743992034

Gee looks like a nice drum to me,,,and look at the beach behind, does that look like the same beach in the avatar. How about the outfit, looks the same.

So why don't you just keep your comments to fishing and stay out of the personal attacks. Nothing personal. It just don't give ya much credibility.:--|:--|:--|:--|:--|


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

opcorn::beer:....


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

AirDown said:


> opcorn::beer:....



Yep;

opcorn::beer:

LOL


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

Damn .. I figured you for a young buck..


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

Longer Leaders on FF rigs come from guys like me that do Multiple types of fishing for diffrent types of Fish, all at the Same time. I use FF for Live bait as well as Cut bait, your only as Limited as your imiganation, be creative and try something new. But to answer the Original Question, unless there is something living to pull line from your pole through the weight you are doing nothing more then adding slack line to it. Unless you are in an area with really strong current then in which case it should drag the bait out little by little but that would be geared more towards river and mouth or river fishing. Anyways thats just My exp from what I have seen and done with my fishing poles.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Puppy Mullet said:


> Damn .. I figured you for a young buck..


Thats your problem, you figure, you don't think.

Grow up or shut up:--|


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

Are you always this uptight? Or did you just have too much coffee...........Relax man.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Oldmulletbreath said:


> Are you always this uptight? Or did you just have too much coffee...........Relax man.


Dern you beat me to it.......Don't want to be a Nimrod but was wondering the same thing...Why the name calling.............


----------



## billyg (Nov 13, 2008)

Mr.fatsearobin,
A " fishfinder" drum rig is truly a beautiful thing.A 6" to 8"50-100#hook leader double 4/O to 8/0 j hook through a nice filet with skin,or 1" to 3" 60-100 #hook leader with 5/0 to 8/0circle hook with a chunk (steak cut w/o belly skin) 
I make sure the weight stays below the shock leader knot by adding a plastic bead above the fishfinder collar . That 15' to 20' 50 to 80# leader gives the fish enough run 
to take the bait and telegraph that info to the rod tip before the sinker slide ever hits the leader knot.

with a " tight line" you can feel when the bait moves away from the weight
(at least when the current or wind is not to strong)

I was taught that a short lead on a drum rig was preferable aerodynamically as well,so i don't generally use the 6-8"dbl J hook striper rig mentioned above.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Why bust my chops based on an avatar?

Why call my fishing skills into question based on a picture?

Where did I call his name into question?

Seems to me you guys are jumping the wrong dude. Got nothing else better to do? 

Never mind;

My subscription to this forum is up at the end of January.

Too much bull crap for me.....Nimrods, Nimrods, Nimrods galore.

So KMA Nimrods, go have a beer together. :beer:

I will take my money somewhere else

This USED to be a good site.

You hear that Sand Flea, too many Clynder look a likes for me, and you know who and what I am talking about
:--|


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Tacpayne said:


> I understand what you are saying, but not all people use the rig with a drum type leader on it. A lot of people use them like a carolina rig, with a longer leader. It may not be very common to see this rig at hatteras or among drum fishermand, but I have seen fishfinder rigs with 18" or so if leader on countless ocaisions


When I use a fishfinder rig, I usually use the longer leaders on there, as you say. And I guess that would be just sort of a "souped-up" carolina rig, now that I think about it. I haven't given it that much thought. I also really like the question asked in this thread about whether or not the bait is really moving away from the weight or not. I have wondered the same thing myself.


----------



## billyg (Nov 13, 2008)

that piece of bait,if it is a chunk ,not a flag of skin,will be sitting 5" to a foot
from the sinker
imho
billyg


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Give up Fella's , he didn't like it when everybody didn't fall in love with his New Rig either.

Fireline you could learn some great things from these guys, that work just fine at your beach too.


fishfinders are made so the fish don't feel the sinker when they pick up the bait, especially the 8-12 oz. we throw on a regular basis.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Fireline20 said:


> Why bust my chops based on an avatar?
> 
> Why call my fishing skills into question based on a picture?
> 
> ...



Very easy to talk trash and call people names when you hide behind a monitor. Don't go away mad......Just go away if thats what you feel the need to do. Just remember, you never know who you might bump into on the beach...


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

AirDown said:


> Very easy to talk trash and call people names when you hide behind a monitor. Don't go away mad......Just go away if thats what you feel the need to do. Just remember, you never know who you might bump into on the beach...


Talk Trash????

Talk Trash???

You are one of the biggest Trash Talkers on the forum.

You and ur ilk have turned this site into nothing but trash talking.

Calling names....is Nimrod the worse name you have ever been called?

Bet not...lmao

Go away

And bumping into the beach??? 

Are u threatening me????

I believe that is against the site rules.

By the way,,,when did you pay your dues

AMF

Where is in the hell are the moderators????

AOL:--|


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Fireline20 said:


> This USED to be a good site.


I take exception to this.

The site has not changed and is doing fine, you however have been on a roll this whole month.

Some reactions have been deserved and some you have just gone off the deep end.

Anywhoo, good luck in your future ventures.

Oh, nice puppy drum BTW.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Wow,*You guys have been busy today. Your Monday has been alot like mine.


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

The IQ on this board is about to go up and the fishing knowledge will remain the same.

Bye Fireline, one day I hope you catch a nice fish.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

The Mods are right here and you have been warned against taking things to a personal natural and name calling so action will be taken.


----------

